# March 2016 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

March 2016

1.  My Brilliant Friend (audiobook) 3/1/16 on page 221, completed 3/12/16, 110 pages read
2.  Calling Me Home (audiobook) began 3/12/16, completed 3/31/16, 352 pages read

Pages read March 2016:  462
Books read March 2016:  2
Pages read 2016:  2232
Books read 2016:  7


----------

